# Wutang's spring fattie throwdown entry.  The Triple Stuffed Breakfast fattie.



## wutang (Apr 19, 2009)

A while back I stuffed one fattie inside another so I have been looking for an excuse to make a triple stuffed fattie. The spring throwdown was the perfect reasone to make it happen

Started with 1/4 lb of JD breakfast sausage wrapped around a couple of store bought french toast sticks


Then put that inside another fattie with a waffle and some maple syrup drizzled in.


Then put that double fattie inside another fattie with blueberry pancakes and fresh blueberries, topped with blueberry syrup


Triple fattie all rolled up.


After a little over 3 hours smoked with cherry wood. Temps between 220-240. 


Sliced open pic


Thanks for checking out my Q!


----------



## ronp (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice!! Look great.


----------



## pignit (Apr 19, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## rivet (Apr 19, 2009)

Gawd, that's a nice looking monster......well done!!


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 19, 2009)

That is awesome looking


----------



## porked (Apr 19, 2009)

Unbelievable! What a nice lookin' meal!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 19, 2009)

You've outdone yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great.  How did it taste?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 19, 2009)

excellent innovation and certain to be a crowd-pleaser!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 19, 2009)

monster fatty ya got there look great thanks fot the qview


----------



## wutang (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments/points. I appreciate it.

It tasted great. I would definately do it again.


----------



## daboys (Apr 19, 2009)

That does look like it tasted great. I'm gonna have to try this one. Nice job!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 19, 2009)

That's brilliant.  I thought I'd seen it all with the fatty stuffed in another fattie.  But you took it one higher.  

It's like in Spinal Tap "this amp goes all the way to eleven" "it's one louder"


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

You're killing me with these massive breakfast fatty's!!! Dang, Adam. I'm not sure if the title "fatty rolling wizard" is appropriate for your skills, but it sure fits!


----------



## jaye220 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very, very nice...that is a monster but man, does it look good.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 20, 2009)

That is one sweet fattie, my daughter would kill for that!


----------



## erain (Apr 20, 2009)

i dunno... if i know adam, the quad is up next in line!!! nice one, that bluebery combo is a good tasting one too!!!


----------



## wutang (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, maybe I should put that in my signature line. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya know, I just can't think of a reason NOT to try it. I just have to decide on the ingredients.


----------



## grothe (Apr 20, 2009)

One heck of a rollin job wutang....nicely done!!


----------



## bayoubear (Apr 20, 2009)

definitely turned the knob up to eleven !


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a Toas-affl-cake fattie!  (KINDA LIKE TURDUCKEN).

Nice job there, 'tang!


----------



## fishawn (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## falmund (Apr 24, 2009)

Man alive, that is a gorgeous hunk of artery clogging yumminess.  Looks very solid, too.  Mine never present quite that well.


----------

